# Playoffs



## BlakeJesus

Any chance we are able to win a round? Is this going to be the last year we make it in for awhile, supposing Smoove leaves during FA?


----------



## BobStackhouse42

It's not out of the question. Pacers are no juggernaut team.


----------



## Basel

It's possible but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## ATLien

Hoping for a sweep so we blow this thing up. Next year's draft looks special.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Well I mean we are probably losing Smith for nothing anyways, that's easily going to drop our record down a bit. We aren't going to be a bottom 5 team though.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> Well I mean we are probably losing Smith for nothing anyways, that's easily going to drop our record down a bit. We aren't going to be a bottom 5 team though.


How many 2014 prospects will be better pro's than the Pacers #1 option? 4? 5?


----------



## Knick Killer

ATLien said:


> How many 2014 prospects will be better pro's than the Pacers #1 option? 4? 5?


4 or 5 guys better than Paul George...interesting statement.


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> How many 2014 prospects will be better pro's than the Pacers #1 option? 4? 5?


That's pretty laughable bro.


----------



## ATLien

Knick Killer said:


> 4 or 5 guys better than Paul George...interesting statement.


If it's a strong draft, that sounds about right.


----------



## Gonzo

ATLien said:


> How many 2014 prospects will be better pro's than the Pacers #1 option? 4? 5?


Did you watch game 1?


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> How many 2014 prospects will be better pro's than the Pacers #1 option? 4? 5?


I think Andrew Wiggins is a for sure lock to be better, but that's not a knock on Paul George. Who knows about these other guys though, I need to see way more of them before I would feel comfortable saying anything like this.


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> I think Andrew Wiggins is a for sure lock to be better, but that's not a knock on Paul George. Who knows about these other guys though, I need to see way more of them before I would feel comfortable saying anything like this.


I'm comfortable giving Wiggins that nod. He looks like an amazing prospect.

4 or 5 guys though? I highly doubt that.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If Harrison the 6'6" PG is a stud, Parker, Gordon, and Randle have high potential...but I do think that number is a bit optimistic. There's an outside shot, but I doubt every single one of these kids pan out best case scenario.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> If Harrison the 6'6" PG is a stud, Parker, Gordon, and Randle have high potential...but I do think that number is a bit optimistic. There's an outside shot, but I doubt every single one of these kids pan out best case scenario.


If George is your best player, you aren't winning anything. The other guys are unknown, but I'll take my chances hoping they can be a #1 guy.


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> If George is your best player, you aren't winning anything. The other guys are unknown, but I'll take my chances hoping they can be a #1 guy.


George is in his third year and is arguably the best defensive wing outside of Lebron. Offensively he can score from anywhere on the floor. 

I'm not too worried about the Pacers having George as their best player.


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> If George is your best player, you aren't winning anything. The other guys are unknown, but I'll take my chances hoping they can be a #1 guy.


You're also working under the (potentially inaccurate) assumption that this is as good as Paul George is getting. He's clearly taken a leap from a talent perspective, and the dude has even gotten TALLER since being drafted. I don't see any reason why George's development is all of a sudden going to be stunted, and he'll be the same guy at 28 as he is at 23.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> You're also working under the (potentially inaccurate) assumption that this is as good as Paul George is getting. He's clearly taken a leap from a talent perspective, and the dude has even gotten TALLER since being drafted. I don't see any reason why George's development is all of a sudden going to be stunted, and he'll be the same guy at 28 as he is at 23.


He's only scoring 17 points per game. I HOPE he gets better. The question is how much. We'll get a better glimpse when the Pacers play the Heat in the playoffs.


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> He's only scoring 17 points per game. I HOPE he gets better. The question is how much. We'll get a better glimpse when the Pacers play the Heat in the playoffs.


Only 17ppg as a third year guy? Come on....

Go look at TMac's stats. They play a very similar game, I wouldn't be surprised to see George peak as a prime TMac with a worse handle.


----------



## ATLien

R-Star said:


> Only 17ppg as a third year guy? Come on....
> 
> Go look at TMac's stats. They play a very similar game, I wouldn't be surprised to see George peak as a prime TMac with a worse handle.


But McGrady at 23 (assuming he entered the NBA at 18 and not 19) was putting up 32ppg/7rpg/6apg, basically his best season ever. If those are your expectations, then sure, nobody in the 2014 draft will be better than Paul George.


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> But McGrady at 23 (assuming he entered the NBA at 18 and not 19) was putting up 32ppg/7rpg/6apg, basically his best season ever. If those are your expectations, then sure, nobody in the 2014 draft will be better than Paul George.


Or you could just use his years in the league and not age..... seeing as how that's asinine. 



Not to mention George kind of just lit the Hawks up in every stat imaginable..... again.


----------



## ATLien

He isn't a superstar, but you'll probably pay him like one.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I agree that Paul George is not a superstar at this point, but I'm under the impression that he will continue to develop into one. Time will tell, but I'd bet on him succeeding.


----------



## Luke

He's probably a top ten wing right now, who knows, maybe he'll be top five in five years. He's really good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ATLien

Luke said:


> He's probably a top ten wing right now, who knows, maybe he'll be top five in five years. He's really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's obviously a great player & better than our #1 option. Just saying, don't think you win a NBA championship w/ him.


----------



## Knick Killer

ATLien said:


> He's obviously a great player & better than our #1 option. Just saying, don't think you win a NBA championship w/ him.


He's making the Hawks look foolish. I'd probably quiet down with the criticism of him for now.


----------



## ATLien

Knick Killer said:


> He's making the Hawks look foolish. I'd probably quiet down with the criticism of him for now.


I mean, yeah. Like that's hard. Kyle Korver is probably defending him half of the time.


----------



## Luke

Throw me on Ashton kuetcher and ill probably flirt with a triple double though


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> I mean, yeah. Like that's hard. Kyle Korver is probably defending him half of the time.


Isn't that just testament to the fact Josh smith is a chump with overrated D if Korver is getting the assignment over him?


----------



## R-Star

Luke said:


> He's probably a top ten wing right now, who knows, maybe he'll be top five in five years. He's really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd already argue him as a top five wing. I'd assume I'm not alone in that.


----------



## BlakeJesus

R-Star said:


> Isn't that just testament to the fact Josh smith is a chump with overrated D if Korver is getting the assignment over him?


Josh Smith is a PF through and through, generally speaking he's not a SF. You want Smith on David West, you don't have the option to switch a SF on to West if you put Smith on George (Korver guarding David West for an entire series would be hilarious though), and you need Horford on Hibbert. In this matchup, schematically, it makes zero sense to put Smoove on a SG/SF.


----------



## ATLien

That's like asking why not put Horford on George. lol


----------



## Luke

R-Star said:


> I'd already argue him as a top five wing. I'd assume I'm not alone in that.


So which two out of LeBron, durant, Kobe, melo, wade, and harden is he better than?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ATLien

I wish this team still had Lou Williams around.  I didn't think much about it before, but losing him + Zaza is about 20 ppg and 10 rpg between them.


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> I wish this team still had Lou Williams around.  I didn't think much about it before, but losing him + Zaza is about 20 ppg and 10 rpg between them.


I agree, Lou Will is the type who can take a game over with his scoring. That can be invaluable come playoff time, makes life easier for everybody.


----------

